# Team 9 Deer contest



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think parkered and elitearchery on this team so post on here!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Didn't know i was in it?? Was told it was too late??


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

NVM find out that im in... LET'S DO THIS!! :ninja: Gonna be lil hard cause im hunting a bunch of public land but hopefully gonna smoke something... First day here the 17 this sun.!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

parkerd said:


> NVM find out that im in... LET'S DO THIS!! :ninja: Gonna be lil hard cause im hunting a bunch of public land but hopefully gonna smoke something... First day here the 17 this sun.!!!!


Ill be hunting public land too but im glad your optimistic! I have seen a lot of does just a few good bucks and a few young bucks. But if its legal opening day im gonna let it fly.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish elitearchery would post on her and also maybe get 2 more people to be fair.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I sent someone over Muzzy.


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys archerykid said that im on this team. Sooo hey guys!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sup man^ Tell us a little about yourself?! What area of Mizzou are you in?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

molina41 said:


> Hey guys archerykid said that im on this team. Sooo hey guys!!


Hey sweet our team is slowly fillin up!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone know how to post pictures from a iphone?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Think you have get tapatalk?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Our team name is now Lung busters.. Do yall like? If not message me or muzzy...


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lung busters sounds great! To start out with i live in stl and i love all kinds of hunting and fishing. started hunting when i was younger but now that im a lil bit older im starting to hit it harder, i pretty much hunt all over souther missouri and in my backyard.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

nice man! How large is your age? Lol if thats confusing it means how old are you?


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

15 almost 16. i shot a doe opening day and now a small buck he wont score over 50 so ill wait until after rifle season becasue in missouri you can only kill one buck before gun season. so hopefully after gun season ill be able to get a bigger buck for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys looks like I'm on team 9.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

molina41 said:


> 15 almost 16. i shot a doe opening day and now a small buck he wont score over 50 so ill wait until after rifle season becasue in missouri you can only kill one buck before gun season. so hopefully after gun season ill be able to get a bigger buck for us.


You can enter the doe.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet we finally have a full team im pumped!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im glad it worked out Muzzy. I didn't want you guys to be short any guys.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok guys I bought tapatalk so i can post pictures from my phone which will be nice on the stand this year. I hope the pictures of the bear show up. It is insane this is public land with no bait so i think its pretty cool i just had this camera set up for deer so i didnt know i was gonna get pictures of a bear. It is legal to shoot them if they arent collared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

What BH's do yall use? I'm using the NAP HellRazors.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

This year im usin some expandable? Lol my Gpa gets bowcases and lets me have whats in them these look like the gator heads by redhead or is it cabelas? idk they look like the T3's


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I use slick trick mags hellrazors seem nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ looks like taptalk is working great for you


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like to try Slick Tricks next year.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah its working great parker! I like them [email protected] they have a steel ferule and they fly pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my setup for this year. Yall can post pictures of your too!


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice setup, how do you like the bowtech?


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What BH's do yall use? I'm using the NAP HellRazors.


Im using rages this year, shot both deer with them, they didnt go 50 yards


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

me setup<


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my bowtech it shoots great. Nice parker my first real hunting bow was a parker!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah main reson i got it was because the name and i really like the walnut grip pretty smooth draw too and it was low on the fundage which left me with enough money to but some other gadgets for it...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool bows. Love the black. Here's my DXT.












I made the sling for it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the green... I bet hugger orange would look great too! Hugger=Hemi orange like on the dodge challengers..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Heres the broadheads i "might" be using do yall know what kind they is?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry bout the 3rd pic kinda blurry didnt look at it before posting..


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like spitfires.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Serious? Lol got these for free in the package... with some lumenocks and 5 carbon express arrows with a quiver looks like i scored on this case!!  Would the BH's be good on my bow?? 
Specs=50lb+28inDL+GT Warrior arrows with 125 grains=??????


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Serious? Lol got these for free in the package... with some lumenocks and 5 carbon express arrows with a quiver looks like i scored on this case!!  Would the BH's be good on my bow??
> Specs=50lb+28inDL+GT Warrior arrows with 125 grains=??????


Nice man! But I wouldnt use a mechanical at 50lbs. I recomend a good fixed blade slick trick, g5 montec or stryker,muzzy mx3, nap hellrazor or thunderhead somethin like that. I just like fixed blade heads no failures and better penetration.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd add the Magnus Stinger to that too. ^


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'd add the Magnus Stinger to that too. ^


Yeah thats good too I just put what was on the top of my head at the time.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thx for the answer prolly gonna shoot muzzy MX4's seem like a nice reliable head to me..


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

You cant ever go wrong with a fixed blade


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to jump on your guys thread but there's no reason you can't shoot mechanicals at 50. I shot them at 40 and had a complete pass through. I don't believe those are Spitfires either. Probably just a Bass Pro brand or something like that.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just wouldnt trust mechanicals at 50 pounds and its not like i knew if they were redhead spitfires or real ones.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I understand what you were saying Muzzy. I read my post and I didn't mean to sound like a jerk. And I have no idea what broadheads those are just guessing.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Same im sorry if I sounded like a jerk also.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats what i thought it was AK13.. If you dont mind me asking but why do you shoot such a lower draw weight?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You're fine Muzzy. And Parker I don't shoot that anymore haha. That was 5 yrs ago. I shoot 65 now.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

OK? What kinda sick person are you?? Lol jk jk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha yea.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice man! But I wouldnt use a mechanical at 50lbs. I recomend a good fixed blade slick trick, g5 montec or stryker,muzzy mx3, nap hellrazor or thunderhead somethin like that. I just like fixed blade heads no failures and better penetration.


Sorry to post on your thread, but I will also have to 100% agree with muzzy. Might just save you a lots deer.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Welps 2 more days till i smoke something??? Just to let ya'll know imma be lil greedy and shoot anything that walks lol i just need 1 to get under my belt know what im sayin??? Should be overcast Saturday so the deer should be moving, were hunting on either an wide open oak hill with a nice sized cypress swamp behind us or a gulley that the deer cross way to much as an good ambush point?! MAN I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds good parker opening day im not gready either! Unless its a spike or fork horn. I cant wait hope you smoke somthing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Had a dream last night that my dad was comin i to wake me up and i woke up at 6:30 i know kinda late but for some reason the time on my clock in my dream said 4:30....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a lil report so far I have seen 5 does 4 about 75 yards away and another one a. About 20 but I wasn't ready and she slipped off... Drew on a turkey but got caught heard her cluck and it was game over it's 90 here today so glasses are fogging up lol.... Found a spot with plenty of deer turkey and hog sign wouldn't be surprised if I get a shot at one this afternoon.. All you yanks y'all gotit made with it being cooler during bow season...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah it was 39 this morning.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah the low here was 80!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well boys this is the last week of school before season for me. We are setting up camp friday evening and getting after it saturday morning. Hope I have some good pictures to post.


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone do any good??


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shot at a hog put the wrong pin on him :crybaby: then put the stalk on another one waited for him to come out on a road and he never came so i stood up he looked at me and then slowly waled away we were prolly 20-30 yards but there dog funnels everywhere if there werent i wouldve been eating smoked sausage tomorrow for breakfast man this sux...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sittin in the stand about an hour before dark its opening day here no luck this morning.


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Opening day in Illinois, im not hunting there, is anyone there? good luck muzzy


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well boys I shot a doe yesterday but i didnt take a picture ill i cut the head off i just forgot sorry guys. Heres the story though since its a good story. Me and my buddy hunter went out after school yesterday with climbers. Well there was only one tree so we just both got in it with him above me. After about 30 min a spike came out but we couldnt shoot it so we just watched him. Then a doe was running around in thw field like crazy then she finally came in and gave me a quartering to shot at 20 yards and i smoked her so then we were talking and all the sudden te spike and a 8 point came out in the feild walking towards us since i already shot one he drew back an shot him at 15 yards he walked right by my arrow we both smoked them we knew they didnt go far but my blood trail was terrible i was disaponted in my slick tricks but we found them about 100 yards away about 20 yards from each other it was awesome a double in the same tree after school! Sorry for the lack of puncuation i got excited. Heres the best picture i have.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

SWEET man points are points bro congratz to your and your friend!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

We didnt get points since its just the head.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks though!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah.. was it dark when you got to em or something?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just didnt think to take a picture till it was already skinned.


----------



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone do any good?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a doe and a buck.


----------

